# Boris Bear and Alaska Baby



## JessicaKrystal (Dec 24, 2011)

These two gorgeous ratties have run my life for months. I absolutely adore them.

*Boris Botrovski

*








Boris is my big squish. He loves cuddles, ear tickles, sleeping down my shirt with his head against my chest listening to my heart, and going for long, romantic walks to Noodle Box so he can share my dinner and lick the condensation off my drinks. When he is out for free-range time, he will go to great lengths to find a cigarette packet and eat it's contents. He was originally my roomate's rat, but he moved and couldn't take B-man with him, so I took him in, since then he's been like a little furry lump on my heart. He's the sweetest, and has become a huge part of my life, he is also one of the only rats I know who uses facial expressions and is capable of producing a dashing smile.

*
Alaska Botrovski

*








My apologies for the terrible picture quality, not only is my good camera broken, but this little white puff never stays still long enough to be photographed. She's a crazy hyperactive ninja-rat who enjoys doing the monkey bars across the roof of her cage, biting my lips, toes and jewellery, stealing the food from my plate, eating my hair and eyelashes, and sofa spelunking. I have seen this little girl behave more like a cat than my own cat, Fumble, who is absolutely terrified of her since every time he is close enough to her cage for her to reach, she latches on to him through the bars with teeth, claws and scary precision. She may seem small, fragile and cute, but don't be fooled, the moment you let your guard down, you can almost guarantee she will be into something she's not supposed to be, or you will walk away covered in scratches. On the rare occasion she is in a good mood, she's heaps of fun and will play for almost an hour tossing a ping-pong ball around her cage, flinging he cage lining around or even playing peek-a-boo. Like Boris, she is also very fond of ear tickles and will melt like putty if you happen to get her to sit still long enough.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Positively adorable! Do you have another picture of your Boris, he looks like a Berkshire, if not that's perfectly alright? I know how hard it is to get a good picture sometimes, they just don't like to hold still.


----------



## JessicaKrystal (Dec 24, 2011)

He's not a Berkshire, he's very dark brown with some slight grey flecks on his back, so I guess he's kind of boring like that. =]


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

On the contrary, he is a very handsome little gentleman!


----------



## JessicaKrystal (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to try to get a photo of him smiling, it's quite a sight to behold. =]


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I cant count how many butt shots I have of my rats. Or heads cut out of the picture.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> I cant count how many butt shots I have of my rats. Or heads cut out of the picture.


So glad it's not just me!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I own quite a few cameras but I can only ever use one to get a clear picture of my rats. My dad used it to take pictures of his friend's racing greyhounds last year, go figure? (He breeds them, sad I know, but at least he takes good care of them when they are with him.) Sometimes I can hardly see them they are moving so fast, let alone get a clear picture with a slow shutter speed.


----------

